# Are you vegetarian... do you even want to be?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought it'd be interesting to see how many of our members are Vegetarians... and if not... if they'd even "like" to be? (please add thoughts/comments).


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I was for 3 years. Just the thought of meat discusted me. It just got too hard with the rest of the family eating meat. I just try not to think about it now when I eat it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I personally have always "wanted" to be a vegetarian... but grew up in a meat eating household. I definitely hated that animals suffer because of me. Once I moved to Windsor and worked just off the main highway to the US, where I watch pigs being driven over to market day in and day out... it was killing me more and more.

So I am happy and proud to say that I finally stopped eating animals as of the beginning of February. Protein is in far greater abundance in the green leafy veggies anyways... and I will not only gain health because of my choice, but my soul can live a tiny bit easier now.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep. Vegetarian here. :wavey:
I'd gone vegetarian off and on for years and even when I would eat meat, I never ate _much_. I've had a problem with meat since I was a little kid.

This time, I've been completely off it for a little over two months (I think.) There's no going back now for me. You couldn't pay me.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I frequently eat meals without any meat, but couldn't imagine being a vegetarian. Sometimes I just want a piece of chicken or a steak.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

My late occupation was butcher. You'd think that a job like that would turn me away from meat but instead, it's given me a great love for fine cuts and a more expensive taste!

I tried to become a vegetarian when I was a young girl... it lasted only a few days-- when my mother cooked my favourite meal (Tacos) and then it was game over. I've never tried since.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

At one time I had cut most meats (all beef out of my diet) for quite a few years. When I became pregnant, I craved beef. I assumed it was because of some kind of nutrient my body was lacking. Now I know my body needs it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not a vegetarian, but consider myself a 'conscientious omnivore.' I won't eat lamb, pork, veal or anything that is boiled alive such as lobster. I also won't eat anything endangered, such as swordfish or shark. 

I'm not a big meat eater, and I really like vegetarian sausage, chik patties, riblets and ground 'beef.' My daughter, who would never eat anything with the 'ground beef' in it, doesn't have a clue that I make tacos, Hamburger Helper, sloppy joes and other dishes using vegetarian 'ground beef' rather than meat. And I once served my niece some vegetarian 'chikn' nuggets, and she never knew the difference, either.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I eat meat...chicken, beef and pork. I'm sorry...but I love a good steak! :uhoh:

However, I will not buy lamb or veal to cook at home or order it in a restaurant. I also can not get myself to eat venison.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have no idealogical problem eating meat and I think I need to eat more. But I do crave the vegies (Peas are like candy), pasta. 

My question is...if its better for dogs to have a meat based protien..and studies have shown it makes a big difference in coat and skin....then why isn't it better for humans to eat the meat based protien?


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I was for 5 years. I got pregnant and CRAVED chicken. That ended that run. I have not had any red meat for 8 yrs now. That is how the whole veggie thing started . I got food posioning on a cheeseburger and that ended the meat dining for a long time.
BTW, my son does not eat meat, yet he was the one I was pregnant with when I craved it!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> I have no idealogical problem eating meat and I think I need to eat more. But I do crave the vegies (Peas are like candy), pasta.
> 
> My question is...if its better for dogs to have a meat based protien..and studies have shown it makes a big difference in coat and skin....then why isn't it better for humans to eat the meat based protien?


I would say it's b/c dogs are carnivours and our digestive tract is completely different. They have a short intestinal tract... ours is extensively long. They have teeth designed to rip and shred flesh and highly acidic stomach acids. We have almost non existant k9's and our molars are designed for pulverising... eg. greens. Interestingly enough we share 99.something% of our genes with chimpanses and they are "almost" 100% vegetarian.

Edited to add: Even just looking at our fingernails... theirs are strong and cuved, again to take down an animal and rip into it. Ours are flat. Plus our speed... none of us is going to overtake a fast moving animal lol!! Dogs don't have the digestive juices to break down plant fiber... therefore they have to get it already broken down by the vegetarian animals they eat (i.e. stomach contents). We can more easily break down plant fibers (into amino acids) than we can break down meat protein into amino acids. 

Our whole body is just soo vastly different than a carnivours' is.

I read "fit for life" way back in highschool... and I found it interesting when he wrote "when you see a chipmonk walking around... what is your first inclination? Is it to pounce on it and rip it open, savouring the juices... or is it to take pics and try to feed it?" I thought that was soo profound. I always figured since then, if I can't slaughter the animal myself, then I probably shouldn't be eating it.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I have no idealogical problem eating meat and I think I need to eat more. But I do crave the vegies (Peas are like candy), pasta.


Peas are like candy? :yuck: Are you for real. LOL I wish I could have your taste buds cause I gag when I eat peas or cooked broccoli. I love things like eggplant, squash and zuccini though.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

With the exception of lima beans and okra (although I did have a wonderful dish with okra as the main ingredient when in Curacao) I love all vegetables. I eat a lot of veggies, but am in no way a vegetarian. I eat a lot of chicken, some turkey, a little pork, and beef in moderation. I do love a great steak. We also eat a lot of fish - my husband is a salmon fisherman. And we do quite a bit of bird hunting and do eat pheasant, quail and grouse. I used to enjoy venison, until my first pregnancy, when the smell of it cooking just sent me over the edge. 
I do not eat meat at every meal, nor even every day, but have no regrets nor do I make any aplogies when I do. Nor do I have any issues with those who choose not to, as long as they do not attempt to make me feel like a murderer because I do. I believe it is a personal choice and what anyone decides to eat is entirely their business.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I live mainly on yogurt...LOL I do eat some meat now and then (chicken), but mostly eat vegetables.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> Peas are like candy? :yuck: Are you for real. LOL I wish I could have your taste buds cause I gag when I eat peas or cooked broccoli. I love things like eggplant, squash and zuccini though.


Ha Ha well its true, I'll bypass dessert but relish a third bowl of peas...carrots too. Hmmmm broccoli is yummy. Never had eggplant and I gag at okra.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

My husband is a vegetarian, my oldest daughter has sworn off everything but fish, my twins will eat chicken, turkey, fish and ham but will not eat beef, my son will not eat vegetables, my daughter won't eat rice or pasta...frankly, I'm so sick of trying to figure out what to make for dinner with all these picky eaters that I've given up. It's been so long since I even thought about what I want, food here is all about them. When we go out for dinner I order salmon..but that's so I can bring half of it home to my dogs! Oh well, at least we all like ice cream, however, nobody here can agree on the same flavor.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

No way! I doubt I could live without my summer foods- Chicken wings, steaks, fillet mignon, hot dogs, hamburgers... But I do feel kind of sorry afterwards 


If it helps, I won't eat lamb or veal!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm a meat lover for sure and eat fowl, pork, beef, lamb and when it is offered I'll eat moose meat. I also like most seafood. That said I do still eat veggies with every meal and also some sort of starch. I guess I was brought up with having the three on my plate. I will eat vegetarian more often in the summer when it is warmer out and better quality fresh veggies at the supermarket.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm a meat lover for sure and eat fowl, pork, beef, lamb and when it is offered I'll eat moose meat. I also like most seafood. That said I do still eat veggies with every meal and also some sort of starch. I guess I was brought up with having the three on my plate. I will eat vegetarian more often in the summer when it is warmer out and better quality fresh veggies at the supermarket.


Me too Rob...It was instilled in me by my mother that I must eat meat, veggie and starch. Now when I cook I must make all three! Larry would be happy with just a big ol' plate of meat...preferably red meat! :doh:

BTW...I eat meat but I LOVE most veggies too especially grilled in the summer...yum!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd LIKE to be... bt for now it's just a few meatless meals a week.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope...I love my Big Macs


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

I have to say I couldn't be vegetarian...


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't eat red meat or pork. Haven't for years. I would also like to give up the chicken one day as well but am not ready yet. I still eat fish.
I also don't use caffeine, or whites -ie-white sugar,white pasta, bread..ect...and i try to buy organic foods...one day, when i get that house in the country with the big yard, i would love to have a little garden where i can grow my own and not have to worry about pesticides..but now i am babbling...lol..


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not but my wife is. Has been since an infant. Her mother went to the Peditrician and told him she didn't like the "meat" baby foods and he said don't worry about it, she will come around... well she never did.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Meat, meat & more meat for me! Beef, pork, lamb, chicken & seafood. I haven't eaten rabbit or venison but kangaroo meat is really nice! 

And I do love my veggies!


----------



## LunasMami (Mar 25, 2008)

I was a vegetarian for about 2 years in high school. Then I started having sudden fainting spells. I started to worry, because I would just be walking and then *whoosh* down I went. I went to the doctor for a blood test and it turns out that I'm hypoglycemic. I told my doc. about my eating habits, and she said that since I have low blood sugar I need to eat meat at EVERY meal. 
Needless to say...I never really gained back my love for meat. I don't really eat a lot of it. I have a steak like once every 6 months. Beef twice a month. Pork even less. I just really don't like meat. But because of my health I really need to eat meat. 
I didn't do it for the animal rights stuff (don't get me wrong I LOVE animals!), I did it for my health.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nope couldn't be a vegetarian. When i was pregnant i couldn't stand to smell meat cooking. And If I smelled it i couldn't eat it. but I still craved it so several times a week we'd go out so I could eat meat. 

I eat chicken, beef, pork, and some seafood. and I eat a lot of veggies int he summer when they are fresh.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

First of all, are you thinking meat-free or true vegetarian (vegan)? Many people skip the meats because of various cruelty issues. To be a true/strict vegetarian, aka vegan, you'd have to eliminate all animal products - ie, milk, butter, cheese, eggs, honey, white sugar, etc. You'd also need to eliminate leather, silk and wool from your wardrobes.

I am an omnivore. I love meat, but fruits and veggies are great too. I had the opportunity to work for a vegan group for almost 2 years. At times you could tell they were suffering from a severe lack of protein. That being siad, it's a personal choice for the humans. Cats are clearly carnivors. I've seen many a cat devour many a bird, mole, mouse, etc. Dogs are omnivours, like humans. IMHO.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope a meat eater here I have no desire to be a vegetarian but do love veggies and fruits. My Grandma was a vegan for a year or 2. I supported her fully as that was what she wanted to try. Our "Alberta Beef" if far too tempting LOL.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope.....tried it once, and couldn't get past the meat cravings! I don't eat a lot of meat, actually. Rarely eat beef, but love pork. 

I could get by with only a couple of meals with meat a week. The rest of the meals could be pure veggies/fruits/beans/nuts .... and CHEESE! I'm a cheese addict!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I was a vegetarian for about a year but I started to miss chicken! Now I will eat free range chicken and fish but not beef, lamb or pork.


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't live without a steak. Chicken is not my favorite and pork is against our religion. I don't think I have a single week in my life without meat.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My conscience says i should be because of the way that animals are treated before and during slaughter, but I am ashamed to say i'm not.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Reading through this made me think of my shoulder MRI. The doc was looking at the film and I said, that looks like a T-bone steak! He responded...Never ate that again...LOL


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Order a steak! Order it Rare!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Order a steak! Order it Rare!


Yep. Just walk it through the hot kitchen... Yum.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_I WILL PROBABLY DIE OF STARVATION IN THIS LIFE ! _
_I FIND THE HUMAN SPECIES HAS DONE A GREAT JOB AT POISONING & MANIPULATING EVERYTHING NATURE HAS TO OFFER ... I EAT VERY LITTLE MEAT/POULTRY & FOR ME IT'S IMPORTANT THAT IT BE ORGANIC. NOT JUST FOR HEALTH REASONS BUT IT KINDA GOES DOWN BETTER KNOWING THAT THE ANIMAL LED A HAPPY LIFE IN IT'S NATURAL ENVIRONMENT & HAD A DECENT TRIP ON IT'S WAY TO SLAUGHTER. DID YOU CATCH "THE DIRTY DOZEN" ON THE MSN PAGE NOT LONG AGO ? THIS IS ONLY 12 OF TOO MANY ... _http://green.msn.com/galleries/photos/photos.aspx?gid=164
_NO WONDER __MUCH OF THE WORLD IS LIVING ON PILLS, PILLS CONTROLLING DISEASES THAT ARE MAN CREATED ..._
_DOES THAT MEAN MAN IS MAN'S WORST ENEMY ._

_ALL RIGHT ALL RIGHT I'LL STOP ... _
_... AND GET BACK TO MY "USUAL" POSTS !!!_


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It's been interesting reading everyone's comments. It certainly is not my intent to try to convert anyone... I do believe that everyone has to find their own path in life and do what feels right for them. 

If someone wants to eat meat or whathaveyou then by all means do that. But what I find very sad is that our whole society has been told that you "have" to eat meat. Our dietitians are telling us, our doctors are telling us, commericals are telling us, etc., etc.

The sad part is that this is totally untrue. Please don't take this as trying to convert anyone. But a couple of the replies would lead me to believe that they would actually "like" to be vegetarians for ethical reasons... but either cravings are too great, or they don't know how to go about it in a healthy way. For those who just don't like meat, but don't know how to go vegetarian in a healthy way you can do this. Yes, your body requires amino acids... and the best way to get them is thru green leafy veggies. Spinach, Kale, romain, red & green leaf lettuce, collard greens, swiss chard, wild edibles, etc. There are lots of them. If you eat 1-2 heads of green leafy veggies a day, you will get all the amino acids you need. And you don't even need to taste them... blend them up with fruit (which is called a green smoothie).... it tastes great and is good for you too!!!

Anyways... that's just for any who might be interested. I'm new at this whole vegetarian thing... and I'm working at becoming a raw vegan (someone who's vegan, who doesn't heat their food). I do have a long way to go yet, but hopefully one day I'll get there!!!! =)


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

I have to admit that I don't mind eating meat of any kind. I'm not a huge veggie eater, although I do eat them because I know they are good for me. I eat less red meat now as I get older, but still love a good steak from time to time.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

No, but I was once! After several years I ended up with very dry skin and very dry hair along with some hormonal issues. Being a rather lazy cook, I'm sure I wasn't getting all I needed.

OTOH, I have niece who has been a vegetarian since age 16. She is now 26. Very healthy and has never had any weight issues and is very healthy.

I also have a sister in law who has been a vegetarian since age 16 and she is now 47. She has always been very thin and very healthy.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I love meat. Beef, chicken, pork, seafood. A medium rare steak is the best thing ever. I do eat a ton of veggies, just because I like them. But to me, the essence of summertime is grilling steaks outside on the grill. I couldn't live without it. And I definitely couldn't live without dairy products. I am a cheese and yogurt addict. I could eat cheese all day long!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't eat Lamb at all and it was my favorite meat i eat mostly chicken but i don't really eat much of that either.


Maggie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't eat lamb either. Bottle fed too many and was worried they may end up on my dinner plate! Eating lamb and mutton would be like eating my dog. So try to keep away from making friends with cattle, pigs and chicken!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I rarely eat meat and when I do it's chicken. I love shrimp so when hubby is grilling steak, porkchops etc, I kabob shrimp with zuchinni, cherry tomatoes, mushrooms and peppers. YUM!
I also love dairy so couldn't be a total vegetarian. Yogurt, cheese, sour cream are my great loves and why I'm overweight!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a hypocrite of sorts. I hate how animals for slaughter are treated, but I still eat meat. I also will not eat lamb or veal. I don't understand how I can not eat those two meats (along with mutton), I have no idea. Well, the lamb/sheep thing I can because I used to bottle raise lambs when we lived on our farm and they were pets. To me a lamb/sheep is the same as a dog or cat. Hence why I could never have a working farm that we raised animals to eat.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I love my veggies...but I'm never ever giving up my steaks, beef jerky and bacon!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Lucky for me I've never liked meat that much... so it's been relatively easy to give up meat entirely. And once I found out that a pig is about as intelligent as a 7 year old child that really turned me off of it! And they love to have fun too!! From what I hear they can make really great pets! Now I just make sure to eat lots of greens for my protein... like Popeye!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

A year ago I started out my journey as a veggie. Then decided to become vegan, which didn't last long due to my love for cheese. So i went back to being a veggie. Then got bored, so I started to eat seafood. lol

One night a few weeks ago, I had a few too many drinks, and had a chicken sandwich from Wendy's. :doh: Since then, I've had chicken on occasion...but I won't eat beef, pork, lamb, veal, etc.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love fruits and veggies, but also like meat. Am not that big on regular steaks, but like chicken fried steaj. Have a hambeurger pattie cooking right--hamburger and REAL French fries, and yogurt for supper. If I don't hvae meat for a meal seveal days in a row, no big deal. I love bacon, can take or leave sausage, like ham sometime,s not real big on chicken except chicken pot pie, chicken & dumplints, chicken & rice, and fried chicken gizzards. Don't eat fish I cathc, but will eat canned tuan and canned salmon. I do eat a lot mroe veggies and fruits than meats.

By the way, I grew up eting what wa put on the table or go hungry. We lot lots of our farm fresh veggies (and even slaughterd beef and pork, and plenty of quial, duck, dov,e etc). My boys are gew up eating what wa put ont eh table or get nothing else. They have never been pickey eaters. Oldes son's 's kids are like that--his wife was picky, but he put his foot down and told her she was going to eat decent food so their kids would be healty.

Younest son married a picky eater, she woudn't chagne and their daughter at 5 is a nightmare to feed--exactly like I told them when she was smaller. But they INSISTED when she got oleder she would salad, veggies (other than corn and french fries) meat other than that those store bought chicken nuggest and steak fingers. Ha, 5 year later they learned I wa right, they wre wong.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not overly fond of meat of any kind. Don't think I could ever be a vegan as I like cheese and other dairy products. Usually most meats have to be really overcooked for me to eat them though.


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

I'm still a meat eater, but i,m trying to become vegetarian,


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Meat and taters girl here


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

No vegetarian here. Never tried to be one and never will. 

I am just an animal LOVER but have no regrets in eating meat, fish and poultry. Although I wish there was some way to get "Actual" meat without killing animals (sorry if anyone didn't like me saying that), but there is no possible way to get "real" meat without doing so. 

Besides, I wouldn't get enough protein and other nutrients that I need if Iwasa vegetarian.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You can get sufficient protein and nutrients as a vegetarian, but it does take a bit more effort. Most people eat too much protein anyway, so that isn't usually a problem for vegetarians as long as they combine complementary proteins from various sources to get all the amino acids they need. 

And I read something recently about some technology that may allow the production of various kinds and cuts of meat artificially, without being part of a living animal. Not sure how that would work, but I guess a lab would grow a 'roast' or chicken parts or whatever. Kind of reminds me of the movie Soylent Green.


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

I am not a vegitarian, and can't say that I would want to be. I try to eat healthy and limit fatty meats, and I really like veggies, I just don't think I could do the no meat thing!


----------

